# Chest pain with Hashi's?



## weldinggirl87 (Jun 13, 2012)

I recently switched from 88mcg of Levothyroxine to 60mg of Armour, and my chest has hurt like a beast! I've had recurring chest pain for as long as I can remember, and no one could ever tell me what caused it. When I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's, I just assumed it was coming from that somehow. My doctor doesn't seem concerned with the chest pain, and he thinks it's coming from my thyroid being enlarged. I'm taking Prednisone as well for the swelling and inflammation. My question is, is it normal to have chest pain with Hashi's, or being on Armour? It's been every day for almost a week now, and it feels like I have an iron band around my chest squeezing me, and it also hurts up into my neck, tongue, even my ears! I can't find anything about it online


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know if it's normal, but I've had chest pain and even ear pain. It got way worse when I went hyper, and reducing my Synthroid dosage has helped tremendously with it. Since you've just changed meds, I'm guessing it's possible that your hormone level has been disrupted, so it may be worth getting checked to see if you're hyper.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You may be experiencing the jolt form a heavy T-3 medication.

I had issues adjusting to my Cytomel and it was a very tight chest feeling.

Maybe back down on dose a bit until the pain alleviates? Adding small amounts back until you reach the prescribed dose with out any cardiac issues?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

weldinggirl87 said:


> I recently switched from 88mcg of Levothyroxine to 60mg of Armour, and my chest has hurt like a beast! I've had recurring chest pain for as long as I can remember, and no one could ever tell me what caused it. When I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's, I just assumed it was coming from that somehow. My doctor doesn't seem concerned with the chest pain, and he thinks it's coming from my thyroid being enlarged. I'm taking Prednisone as well for the swelling and inflammation. My question is, is it normal to have chest pain with Hashi's, or being on Armour? It's been every day for almost a week now, and it feels like I have an iron band around my chest squeezing me, and it also hurts up into my neck, tongue, even my ears! I can't find anything about it online


Have you had a chest x-ray or an ultra-sound of the thyroid. Sometimes the goiter will take the path of least resistance and grow downward into the sternum.

This is alarming and if this doctor won't address the issue, please find one that will.

This is called substernal goiter in case you want to Google it. Mind you, I am not diagnosing; just know that this is a strong consideration.

And pain is never good no matter what the cause.


----------

